# Where Do You Keep Your Watches?



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi guys

I know this topic has been covered many times in the past, I am using the famous Lidl tea boxes, but my collection is getting larger so I would love to use something better.

I have been looking at some of the display cabinets on the bay but nothing catching my eye.

So what are you using for your watches? Photos would be good as well 

Cheers John


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Citiz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I know this topic has been covered many times in the past, I am using the famous Lidl tea boxes, but my collection is getting larger so I would love to use something better.
> 
> ...





















I decided to make my own custom stands, they work well and are unique.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

hi john ! i baught an alluminium case which holds around 32 watches for Â£19.99 which will do the job and doesnt look too bad either . have a look .

regards taffyman


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I use an old wine box that held two bottles but had it converted to hold ten watches.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

In a safe !! but also in this from the Bay


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Haggis said:


> Citiz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


That's cracking Haggis! You made it yourself? Looks very good mate


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It used to have about 8 x 6inch deep drawers when it was an office cabinet, but I drew those drawers away and made 18+ thinner ones suitable for watches:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

taffyman said:


> hi john ! i baught an alluminium case which holds around 32 watches for Â£19.99 which will do the job and doesnt look too bad either . have a look .
> 
> regards taffyman


Hi taffyman

I had a look at some of them but the compartments look like they might be a bit small for some of my watches.

Post a photo when you get it mate ;-)


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> It used to have about 8 x 6inch deep drawers when it was an office cabinet, but I drew those drawers away and made 18+ thinner ones suitable for watches:


Wow! That is impressive!! :notworthy:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Dusty said:


> In a safe !! but also in this from the Bay


That looks good Dusty

Is that a modified black monster next to the orange monster? Looks great :man_in_love:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Impressive indeed

Mine (watches, pocket watches and clocks various) are scattered to the 4 winds (unfortunately). Watch box, safe (x2) desk drawer, desk top, shelf, in fact any flat surface that my wife a) doesn't dust and B) doesn't look at! I am now seriously looking at cataloguing them all. Unless I can find a bit of software to take the pain out of it it'll end up as an excel spreadsheet or the old fashioned method that works in a poser cut - note book and pencil.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Mine are scattered throughout the house! Some on the wifes dresser, some on the kitchen worktop, one on the mantlepiece etc etc. I found a Hugo Boss I'd forgotten about in my undies drawer the other day (any offers?) 

For my nicer watches, I have this; a rosewood box, leather lined with with 6 leather cushions.



















Sorry about the glare, the flash reflects quite badly off the glossy finish.

Those pics are almost a year old, and I still have all but one of the watches (the Tissot 516 went). That must be some sort of record considering my flippaments!

If you're looking for a reasonably priced watch box then google 'watch-winder.co.uk'

I stumbled across their site by accident and was very impressed with the prices - though I haven't bought anything yet so I can't comment on quality. Give me a couple of weeks! :wink2:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

I will check them out kevkojak, thanks.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This new (Christmas prezzy) Leather and Suede watch box.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cabinet for me.......


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

These were very cheap, straight from Amazon.



















One thing that makes them cheaper is the fact that the lid is not glass but some kind of plastic. I like that because, being softer than glass, there's less risk of marking some watch that might stand tall on it's cushion. What I don't like so much is the borders of the lid, they hide half of the watches that stand on the edges.

All in all, I think they are great value for money and I have another two boxes incoming, just like these but on a 4 watches configuration.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Nothing but the best, I'm afraid. 

A little drawer thing for odds and ends sitting on top of the dresser.










Also on the headboard hutch thing on my bed.










Later,

William


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Some nice storage solutions on how here. I'm curious though; while I have a storage/display case for the few watches I have without boxes, in the main I prefer to keep them in their original boxes. Some have really high quality boxes come presentation cases and for me that's part of the watch. I enjoy getting them out and putting them away again afterwards and it just seems a shame to separate them. Is this what people do and/or am I just weird, or is it the case that with large collections of vintage watches, boxes become more of a rareity?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


>


I didn't know you had a Speedmaster!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

spaceslug said:


> Is this what people do and/or am I just weird, or is it the case that with large collections of vintage watches, boxes become more of a rareity?


I have a few from the same brand and with the same kind of box, so it would be harder to find a particular one. Also, some have regular cases with a cushion but some have long cases that store the watch with the strap extended. They would take out a lot of space and they wouldn't do from the moment you put your watch on a bracelet or fit the strap with a deployment clasp.

Having them all displayed also helps with "Oh, I haven't worn that one for a while...I'll wear it today".


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's not the "real" one, it's the Automatic or "Reduced" version. 










Later,

William


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing but the best for my watches -










Actually I keep them in two of these lovely watch boxes. The few overflow I have live on display stands.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice to see such lovely watches and display case from Jasonm really good............ along with Silverhawks which is so methodical and clean and no doubt full of Accutron day dates......... :yes:

And Dusty, you made me wince seeing your Zenith Rainbow flyback chronograph, i SO nearly bought one but talked myself out of it... why why why?? :wallbash:

If you do get one make sure it does not have a magnetic catch like one of the Argos ones had, magnets and watches don't mix............


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> It's not the "real" one, it's the Automatic or "Reduced" version.


Still very cool! :yu:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Cabinet for me.......


That's lovley Jasonm! Where did you get the cabinet?


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Citiz said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > In a safe !! but also in this from the Bay
> ...


Thanks.... yeah with the black and orange monsters I just changed over the outer dial rings and the other monster is the DLC Black night


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting your collections, alot of verry good ideas with watch boxes and cabinets.

It's given me some good ideas and when I get round to sorting it out I will post some photos of mine.

Thanks John


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Citiz said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Cabinet for me.......
> ...


Thanks....It was from a local antiques show about 7 or 8 years ago, I loved it as soon as I saw it but thought it would be way out of my price range, in the end it cost about Â£140 which I thought was OK .......


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Dusty said:


> Citiz said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


Very smart Dusty!

Did you do the mods yourself?


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Citiz said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


That's a bargain mate


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheap ones dumped in a box and a tray on my desk. Expensive ones guarded by a legion of demon ninjas in a cave. To access it, you need to swim across a moat inhabited by... "laser"... sharks. If you survive the sharks and the demon ninjas, then you will have to face the biggest fear known to man: my ex-wife.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Also on the headboard hutch thing on my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the digital William? Looks suspiciously Omega like - not the old 80's, sorry, 70's Speedy version is it?? (always forget how early Omega were with the digi stuff)

And Jason - that is a seriously impressive collection. Everything in rotation I do hope! 

Wish my missis would allow that sort of storage for mine!


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine are randomly distributed around the house, I do need to sort out some better storage, I do have a couple of the infamous Lidl tea boxes but need more than that.

Seen some interesting solutions shown so far, really envious of Jason display cabinet :thumbsup:, but I would be a bit worried about the security of my most precious watches in there :hunter:?

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## jeff wilson (Apr 16, 2009)

Citiz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I know this topic has been covered many times in the past, I am using the famous Lidl tea boxes, but my collection is getting larger so I would love to use something better.
> 
> ...


In this safe


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

kevkojak said:


> What is the digital William? Looks suspiciously Omega like - not the old 80's, sorry, 70's Speedy version is it?? (always forget how early Omega were with the digi stuff)


There are two digitals there.

The 1979 Omega Speedmaster Quartz.










Also a Majestyk.










Later,

William


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > What is the digital William? Looks suspiciously Omega like - not the old 80's, sorry, 70's Speedy version is it?? (always forget how early Omega were with the digi stuff)
> ...


I have no idea about the Majestyk - looks suspiciously like a Time Computer clone that one.

The Speedy digital though - nice.

I've been trying for a while to snag one of those but after several failed attempts I've about given up!

They aren't hard to find on e.bay, but with silly buy-it-now prices up in the Â£500 area... 

Probably worth it as they are a bit rare, but it's more than I'd want to pay for one.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I've only a few nice watches which I bought a birkenstock rose wood watch box from posh clock to store them. My g shocks and cheapies are in my bedside drawer.

Some nice collections and storage options there :notworthy:


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

Just recieved a 5 watch display case from my mum that sits on my TV glass stand. Only have 4 watches though so itching to fill the last space...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

kevkojak said:


> I have no idea about the Majestyk - looks suspiciously like a Time Computer clone that one.
> 
> The Speedy digital though - nice.
> 
> ...


Two or three years ago was the time to buy these. Â£500 is basically what you have to pay now for a working one with a bracelet that isn't all scratched up. It seems like too much, but if you think about it, a used Speedy Pro now costs at least a third more then it did three or four years ago. 

:ater,

William

P.S. - Several members of the forum bought Majestyks a couple of years ago when they were selling for $29 U.S. :lol:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Who needs a safe when you have an urban tiger guarding your stash?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Who needs a safe when you have an urban tiger guarding your stash?


And I see your new Steinhart right there... I guess Dave won't let you play with it


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> And I see your new Steinhart right there... I guess Dave won't let you play with it


He says I'll look a plonker wearing the ridiculous strap they sent with it and that I must wait for the mesh to arrive. And wait and wait and wait!!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Who needs a safe when you have an urban tiger guarding your stash?


NICE....My two like to guard my Marshall amp ...... anyone turns the volume down and they pounce !!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> He says I'll look a plonker wearing the ridiculous strap they sent with it and that I must wait for the mesh to arrive. And wait and wait and wait!!


  

...and he's right! 

You'll get your bracelet this week, you'll see


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

KrispyDK said:


> Who needs a safe when you have an urban tiger guarding your stash?


This can lead to trouble! I know this for a fact.



















:lol:

Later

William


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> This can lead to trouble! I know this for a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, but he/she's going for the lizard and not the watch, thus performing it's role perfectly!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

KrispyDK said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > This can lead to trouble! I know this for a fact.
> ...


Too bad Mach's not here to explain why it can only be a she.

I remember the day an RN diver's watch arrived from Silvermans. I was taking pictures without the NATO on it. She walked over, gave it a sniff and slapped it down onto the hardwood floor. 

Later,

William


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea about the Majestyk - looks suspiciously like a Time Computer clone that one.
> ...


Im one of them, got the red one too :thumbsup:


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anyone have an opinion on this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exquisite-Elegant-Xmas-Gift-12-Grid-Watch-Display-Aluminium-Storage-Box-Case-/180780618516?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_JewelleryBoxes_Supplies_CA&hash=item2a175d5314#ht_4340wt_1099

Look at the spec, colour: Silvery


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

antonbhoy said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exquisite-Elegant-Xmas-Gift-12-Grid-Watch-Display-Aluminium-Storage-Box-Case-/180780618516?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_JewelleryBoxes_Supplies_CA&hash=item2a175d5314#ht_4340wt_1099
> 
> Look at the spec, colour: Silvery


The watches seem to be too close... "insert slots not included". I think you'll find better options.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea about the Majestyk - looks suspiciously like a Time Computer clone that one.
> ...


I've got one of each...both limited editions of 500, and now quite sought after. The blues fetch approx. twice as much as the reds.


----------



## Narla (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi all,

some fantastic ideas there, my wife got me a box for crimbo, takes 8 watches and some wasted space for cufflinks :-| This is augmented by a Wickes 25 compartment organiser box and some pipe lagging  I'm sure this will change as I research its current contents, see intro post


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > kevkojak said:
> ...


I prefer the blue ones but when they where for sale and we where all buying them the blue ones sold out fast, so I could only get a red one, good watches.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

antonbhoy said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exquisite-Elegant-Xmas-Gift-12-Grid-Watch-Display-Aluminium-Storage-Box-Case-/180780618516?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_JewelleryBoxes_Supplies_CA&hash=item2a175d5314#ht_4340wt_1099
> 
> Look at the spec, colour: Silvery


I bought one like that from they bay a year ago and and the compartments where far too small for my larger watches and it felt very cheap. You will find better ones than that on the bay.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Picked up this handy 'wardrobe' in a charity shop, which has draws for my watch 'bits' too. Bit kitch and tatty, but I can hang 8 of my watches in this...


----------



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

jasonm said:


> Cabinet for me.......


very nice guys. jason what are the rolex's on the middle shelf ?


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Mine stay in a safe, due to my type of work they don't come out to play until the evening :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

simon35 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Cabinet for me.......
> ...


And a Corgi Toys Ferrari 312B2 and Yardley McLaren M19A, if I'm not mistaken. :to_become_senile:


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

Pelicase 1200. The foam protects the watches nicely, and the case is impervious to just about anything, including water and dust.


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

WOW!!! There are some beautiful watches..... :thumbup: I think I have learnt a valuable lesson from this thread....must keep my watch box small . The bigger the box the more tempted you are to fill it..... :lol:


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

Here's my lot, 



.............My next purchase will be on some extra storage space.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

oz-bear said:


> WOW!!! There are some beautiful watches..... :thumbup: I think I have learnt a valuable lesson from this thread....must keep my watch box small . The bigger the box the more tempted you are to fill it..... :lol:


Hah!! You still have much to learn, oh young one! If you get a small box, that just means you'll be buying another box sooner than latter


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> oz-bear said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!!! There are some beautiful watches..... :thumbup: I think I have learnt a valuable lesson from this thread....must keep my watch box small . The bigger the box the more tempted you are to fill it..... :lol:
> ...


  ..Oh no I never thought about that.........maybe I better start with a BIG box....just in case... :think:


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

I've found a nice plastic case for coins for storage of watches without straps or bracelets. Here's my vintage chinese watches collection:










and without cover:










For my modern chinese watches collection I chose this case:










And the watches I wear are in a simple leather case:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

oz-bear said:


> ..Oh no I never thought about that.........maybe I better start with a BIG box....just in case... :think:


Ah, but a big case is an extra pressure to fill it like you said... the truth is there's no way out! It only stops when you are broke :russian:


----------

